# Need a jig to convert angle grinder to benchtop sander



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

I've been looking around for plans for a jig that will turn my angle grinder to a benchtop sander but haven't been able to find anything. Do you happen to know of any plans, or at least something similar that can then be modified?

Thanks,

-SW


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

How are you planning on using the grinder on the benchtop?
As a flat disc or in edge?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I wouldn't do it, really!*

You want a cheap disc sander? Try this for your table saw:
http://www.woodcraft.com/Family/2001809/10-Table-Saw-Sanding-Disk.aspx 
Craftsman used to make some 1/4" plates embedded with carbide with a coarse grit on one side and a fine grit on the other. Maybe the're still out there? http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00922723000P?keyword=table+saw+accessories
The angle grinder is loud and not large enough to put a square edge on much of anything. Harbor freight makes a chop saw adaptor for one you might check there, but I don't reccommend the idea, myself. :thumbdown: bill


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

angle grinder????? way too high speed! not a good idea at all.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Yeah, I've scrapped that idea. I had an angle grinder that I don't use for anything but needed a disc sander. I thought my angle grinder was variable speed, but turns out it wasn't (I was going to rig a hose clamp on the trigger to keep a steady, low speed). In any case, I found a slightly used craftsman belt/disk sander on craiglist and grabbed it.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

kewl...I bought a rigid oscillating belt/spindle sander and use it a lot.


----------

